# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  New kids finally here!!

## Blu Mongoose

It really hasn't been a long wait.It seems that way when your waiting though. I only got a picture of one of them, but there is a pair of them. I promised Joe pics when they got here. Would have gotten more, but no one home to take pics and these two are way too active for me to hold and shoot!! This picture doesn't do him justice. I will post better ones after they settle in. 


Thanks again to Amber for selling me this gorgeous pair and getting them here safely!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> It really hasn't been a long wait.It seems that way when your waiting though. I only got a picture of one of them, but there is a pair of them. I promised Joe pics when they got here. Would have gotten more, but no one home to take pics and these two are way too active for me to hold and shoot!! This picture doesn't do him justice. I will post better ones after they settle in. 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to Amber for selling me this gorgeous pair and getting them here safely!!


Sweet  :Good Job:

----------

